
A Typeface Just for Dyslexics? — The Book Designer - jamesbritt
http://thebookdesigner.com/2012/10/a-typeface-just-for-dyslexics/
======
hollerith
Even though I don't consider myself dyslexic, I am intrigued enough to have
installed the font on my OS X and set it as the default face in Emacs.

ADDED. It would make a better Emacs font if it were fixed width.

------
whichdan
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=dys...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=dyslexic&start=0)

Few discussions on this already.

